# Barren Hen deeply wishes for Eggs



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 



'Big Girl' is at this moment sitting ( of all things, ) a small styofoam cup which had lolled under my desk...and her mate has tenderly joined her as 'if' she had lain an Egg...and was brooding it.

Her and her mate 'Big Daddy' ( he is a non-flier who raised two babys all by himself a year and a half ago, after his prior mate flew off and left him..) have made several Nests, and they take turns sitting endlessly, wanting something to happen...and nothing Egg-wise ever happens for them.

So, Big Girl, my PPMv survivor hen, appearently is barren, which I have heard can happen with PPMV survivors.


Now, I do not have any nesting pairs here these days, and I was wondering...

Does anyone have some fertile Egg or pair-of-Eggs they do not need, which they could mail to me, for me to give to Big Girl and Big Daddy?

Egg(s) you would have otherwise 'rotated' to put dummies in their place?


And if I did do this, could we suppose these two dear Pigeons would produce the Crop Milk for the Babys once they pipped?

They have patiently been 'trying' for over a year and a half now...and I think it would mean the world to them to finally have a baby or babys to raise...


Thanks!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, if they've got a chance at making the crop milk then you've got to do a little bit of timing like Rallow and I did with The Dinkster for his bird "LucyLiu". I'll send you some but we need to do it to coincide with the sitting. Let them get over the current one and then give them a few days of rest. Then we can overnight the eggs just about the time that she wants to start sitting again.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pidgey, 


Thank you...

Just to be more clear, Big Girl has never laid any Eggs at all during the time I have had her here, even though her and Big Daddy have both 'broded' empty Nests for quite a while now.


At one point, I did have a couple 'dud' Eggs from another pair who has since been released, and I gave those to them and they seemed very receptive and sat on them ( now that I think of it, ) for like 19 or 20 days and then abandonded the Eggs and the Nest they were in...so, their days-to-pip 'counting' seems to be in good order.

Big Daddy of course had raised two Babys here by himself when his mate flew off and left him and it was a couple months after that that he and Big Girl became a mated pair ( he can not fly, but Big Girl indoor flys well...)


So, I am optomistic that their Crop Milk might forthcome if the correct stimulations are there...

Last night she was treating the styofoam cup as if it were an Egg, tenderly rolling it with the underside of her Beak to be under her...and standing over it gently to brood it...she is still there presently doing so...

I have never seen a Pigeon do THAT before...oh, golly...

So, as you suggest then, once she and Big Daddy give up on the 'cup', or really, anywhere around say mid-November I suppose, see what shakes in your Egg situation, and we can go from there.


It sure would make them happy, and I know B-D is a fantastic parent, and I am sure B-G would be also...she is certinly very nice to B-D all the time, and they are very devoted to eachother.

I think once they are done with the 'cup' I will bring in a bunch of Pine Needles and dry Grass runners and fine twigs and that'll get them going on making a nice new Nest, and we'll see what Eggs get laid with yours which you would pull anyway, to go from there.

Thanks so much!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

No problem. The only things to consider are what kind of birds you want eggs from. I get everything from full-blown homers eggs to full-blown feral eggs. As such, the timing may work out that you could have either. The wild genes are better for survival outside and the domestic genes usually make better pets. The crosses are unpredictable. We'll have to see at that time what's "in stock" and maybe you'll have your choice of eggs from somebody famous like Ms. Pierpont. Were you wanting one or two?

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Y'all will have to pardon my laughter, but PIDGEY as an EGG MAN is just too funny!  

Could this be the start of a new "business??" Pidgey will be the "Doctor/Supplier" of eggs to infertile pigeon couples!? 

Uh oh, I better stop now before I REALLY get carried away!  

*(Phil, I apologize for makin' "fun," but the opportunity was just too much! PLEASE KNOW THAT I WISH YOU AND YOUR PIJIES ALL THE BEST!)*


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Y'all will have to pardon my laughter, but PIDGEY as an EGG MAN is just too funny!
> 
> Could this be the start of a new "business??" Pidgey will be the "Doctor/Supplier" of eggs to infertile pigeon couples!?
> 
> ...


_*(Phil, PLEASE KNOW THAT SHE'S GOOFY!)*_


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> _*(Phil, PLEASE KNOW THAT SHE'S GOOFY!)*_


Yeah? I bet others are laughing too - not at Phil, but at you being Doctor "Eggman." Others are just too polite to say anything.  

You even have a VARIETY of eggs to chose from. I'm tellin' you...a - uh - backyard hobby/business, if you will. You could work for seeds.

Besides, you DO already have a "reputation" with a successful egg transfer. Of course, THAT time, we found out AFTER the fact.

AND, while I AM teasing, the concept is quite fascinating - _especially_ since we are talking SHIPPING and the dangers inherent.

I DO applaud Phil for being willing to accept an egg(s) from OKLAHOMA, of all places. Don't know whether he would be able to understand their accent or some of their habits.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pidgey, mr squeaks...


Lol...


Really, a couple small species Pheasant Eggs or Grouse or Guinnea Fowl Eggs would be a hoot...or Quail Eggs even...the little just-pipped-youngsters would be scampering about in-a-day, and poor Big Girl and Big Daddy would not know quite WHAT to do..!

But...I would not do that to them, so...

As far as what kind of breed of Eggs...I'd say calculated to do well in the urban wild would be best, since these Babys, while of course being raised in here by their parents, would be destined to socialize with the wild-feral others in pre-release free roam here...and for the youngsters as they are growing up to also be socialized to the outside grazing others, to join them later 'as' wild/feral Pigeons in their own right...so...

If you feel that half-Homers would make it allright as wild-feral Birds, then I am all for it, or, as you think best.


Best wishes!

Phil

Getting his Pink and Blue Band Cigars lined up...
in Las Vegas...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> *1)*Yeah? I bet others are laughing too - not at Phil, but at you being Doctor "Eggman." Others are just too polite to say anything.
> 
> You even have a VARIETY of eggs to chose from. I'm tellin' you...a - uh - backyard hobby/business, if you will. You could work for seeds.
> 
> ...


*1)*Phil asked, nobody else stepped up to the plate so I'm just trying to help the man's "reproductively-challenged" pigeons--nothing to laugh about. Since I do have some experience with this, it just makes sense.

*2)*Phil's in Las Vegas--every accent and habit known to man is represented there in the course of a year, including "Pidgin English".

Pidgey


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> ...Phil's in Las Vegas--every accent and habit known to man is represented there in the course of a year, including "Pidgin English".
> Pidgey


Must be why Phil understands "pidgins" so well!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Another SUPER POWER PIGEON in the making. Good Luck Guys! 

T.R. Don't send him any of those Deviled eggs from your reataurant or Pickled eggs from your basement. You know Phil. If his pigeon doesn't accept it, he'll find the most endearing ways to keep that egg warm.

Feather


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

LOL! You guys are hilarious!

Phil, lol, I really think what your trying to do for the pigeons is GREAT!
I wish you and your pigeons the best of luck!

Pidgey, what your doing is great too. Being willing to ship him eggs and all .

It really is great.
-hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> *1)*Phil asked, nobody else stepped up to the plate so I'm just trying to help the man's "reproductively-challenged" pigeons--nothing to laugh about. Since I do have some experience with this, it just makes sense.
> 
> *2)*Phil's in Las Vegas--every accent and habit known to man is represented there in the course of a year, including "Pidgin English".
> 
> Pidgey



OOPS! Sorry, Pidgey, didn't mean to step on your tail feathers! Backing off...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

MIZZZ Squawks said:


> OOPS! Sorry, Pidgey, didn't mean to step on your tail feathers! Backing off...


Gotcha'! 

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Gotcha'!
> 
> Pidgey


If you remember, your PIGEONFAIRY Godmother (heaven help the poor spirit!) granted your wish about MIZZ Squwaks (be careful what you wish for). You are now dealing with Scorpio Power and I'm not as nice as MIZZ S.! 

You will pay for that above remark! I have plans...

*(sorry, Phil, to have to mention this on your thread, but Pidgey hasn't learned to respect his "elders!")*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

little bird said:


> Watch Out Folks......there's A Full Moon On Mr. Squeak's Birthday And That Boosts "scorpio Power" Many Times Over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS, Little Bird! I keep forgetting to mention that HUGE detail! Pidgey will be especially vulnerable!!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> THANKS, Little Bird! I keep forgetting to mention that HUGE detail! Pidgey will be especially vulnerable!!!


Oh, no, you don't--you ain't moonin' me!

Pidgey the Protected


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Good one, Pidgey!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Oh, no, you don't--you ain't moonin' me!
> 
> Pidgey the Protected


WRONG! Check your e-mail... 

You may stomp and run, but you will never be able to hide from the Scorpio Power of the FULL MOON!  

Shi
Moon Goddess


----------

